# Bltze, Lichtgeschosse und Lichtschwerter in Adobe Premiere



## Fenderbender (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mal nach einem Tutorial gesucht mit dem man so etwas erstellen kann.
Hab jedoch nichts gefunden (auch bei google nicht)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N4R58tTJpM

 Ich habe Adobe Premiere Pro, aber wenn ich den Lichtkugeleffekt ( ist unter Render --> Lens) auf das Video ziehe kann ich über die Keyframes nur die Helligkeit des Videos einstellen.(siehe Bild:

http://fenderbender.fe.funpic.de/Image 1 Kopie.png

 Wenn ich nun die unter --> Opacity auf Lens Flare gehe sollte , kann ich keine Keyframes mehr erstellen. Folglich bleibt die Kugel immer an der selben Stelle.

Bild:  http://fenderbender.fe.funpic.de/Image 2.png

 Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? (Vlt. sogar mit Bildern oder einem Videolink?)


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man in Prem Pro den LensEffekt benutzt, hat man in den Effekteinstellungen
auch Zugriff auf die Position.. Einfach den Effekt aufklappen ( Links ).

mfg chmee


----------



## Fenderbender (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja das weiss ich auch, aber dann kann ich keine Keyframes für den Effekt erstellen.


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2006)

Aber natürlich kann man alle Keys setzen.

Die Uhren anklicken und die Keyframes in den Einstellungen verteilen und nicht in der Timeline !
In der Timeline wird nur die Opacity gesetzt, dann sollte alles gehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fenderbender (15. Oktober 2006)

Danke, funktioniert wie es soll. 
Kann man den Effekt auch erst ab einer bestimmten Stelle (zum Beispiel bei bei 30 sek Laufzeit) einblenden?


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2006)

Über die opacity kannst Du den Effekt doch bis Zeit X auf 0 stellen. Wenn es mehrere
Schnippsel sind, wäre es besser, eine Vollfläche-Spur(schwarz) darüber zu erstellen,
diese zu Screenen/Adden, und dort den Effekt zu vollführen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fenderbender (16. Oktober 2006)

Wo kann man denn über die Opacity eine Zeit x einstellen, bzw. wenn ich einen schwarzen Screen adde, wird der gesamte Clip schwarz ( auch der wo das normale Video läuft). Wie kann man das einstellen?
Und für Lichtscherter muss man doch auch Masken erstellen, und dann für jeden Frame neu positionieren. Wo kann man in Premiere diese Masken erstellen (geht das überhaupt in Premiere)?

Mfg


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2006)

Bei Videoeffekte/Keying/Screen-Key benutzen !

mfg chmee


----------



## Fenderbender (17. Oktober 2006)

Also das mit dem Black Video will bei mir irgendwie nicht klappen. Der Effekt erscheint dann immer hinter dem eigentlichen Video. Kannst du vlt. ein kleines Bilder-Tutorial dazu machen? Das wär echt nett.

Mfg


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2006)

Das Geheimnis scheint zu sein, dass zu Erst der Blendenfleck gesetzt werden muss,
dann der ScreenKey bzw. In der Topologie der ScreenKey der letzte Effekt sein muss.

Bei mir funktionierts. mfg chmee


----------



## axn (17. Oktober 2006)

Fenderbender hat gesagt.:


> Und für Lichtscherter muss man doch auch Masken erstellen, und dann für jeden Frame neu positionieren. Wo kann man in Premiere diese Masken erstellen (geht das überhaupt in Premiere)?



Für so weitreichende Effekte ist Premiere leider nicht das geeignete Werkzeug. Für Ähnliches benötigt man Compositing Tools wie Adobe After Effects.

mfg

axn


----------



## Fenderbender (18. Oktober 2006)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Für so weitreichende Effekte ist Premiere leider nicht das geeignete Werkzeug. Für Ähnliches benötigt man Compositing Tools wie Adobe After Effects.



Aufgrund der enormen Vielfalt die After Effects bietet denke ich mal das ich mir das dann holen werde.

@chmee: Ich habe die englische Version von Premiere, da heißt die Option Blendenflecke wohl Screen Marks, in welchem Ordner befindet die sich? (Hab ich das überhaupt richtig übersetzt?)


Mfg


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2006)

Schlecht übersetzt 

Schau bitte im Ordner Render nach Blendenflecke(Lensflare) und
im Keying Ordner nach ScreenKey.


----------

